# تسعير بنود شبكة اطفاء الحريق



## M.Amin (20 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس ميكانيكا وكنت داخل ان شاء الله على مقاولة جديدة وعايز اعرف ايه متوسط اسعار التركيبات والمصنعية لكل بند من بنود الشبكة...شكرا


----------



## M.Amin (20 فبراير 2015)

اطلب الرد يا بشمهندسين للضرورة...طبعا هى مسألة متغيرة على حسب ظروف العملية بس اكيد فى قيمة معينة تتراوح بينها الاسعار يعنى


----------



## obied allah (20 فبراير 2015)

المشروع مكانه فيين مصر ولا الخليج؟


----------



## hooka (31 مايو 2015)

ياريت اسعار مصر يا هندسة


----------

